# Windows 7 64 bit erkennt WLAN-Karte nicht



## guna7 (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

leider habe ich mit der Sufu nix passendes gefunden und in den anderen Threads geht keiner auf meine Frage ein. Die meisten geben nur ihren (hirnlosen?) Kommentar ab.

Zum Problem:
Habe WIN 7 64bit installiert. Leider erkennt es meine WLAN-Karte nicht (ABIT AirPace Wi-Fi). Der Treiber ließ sich installieren aber es wird keine Karte gefunden! 

Unter XP (auf dem gleichen Rechner) funzt es prima. Laut abit ist der Treiber aber auch für Vista geeignet (gibt nur den einen), also müsste das doch funktionieren, oder? 

Unten stehende Meldung wird angezeigt.


----------



## klyer (12. Mai 2009)

also bei funzt das meiste auch nich unter win7 64, obwohl es unter win vista 64 funzt...
alternative wäre...(versuchs mal)  du verbindest den XP mit den Win7 rechner per lan und stellst mit dem xp rechner ne wlan verbindung her. musst nur noch beim xp rechner das i-net freigeben...


----------



## guna7 (12. Mai 2009)

XP und WIN 7 befinden sich auf dem gleichen Rechner, nur auf separaten Festplatten. Das wird wohl so nix werden.


----------



## klyer (12. Mai 2009)

daran hatte ich nich gedacht,
aber wenn es überhaupt keine lösung für dich gibt, und von anderen auch nich, dann geh doch in den nächsten computerladen und hol dir nen fritz wlanstick...oder nen anderen.......


----------



## klyer (12. Mai 2009)

daran hatte ich nich gedacht,
aber wenn es überhaupt keine lösung für dich gibt, und von anderen auch nich, dann geh doch in den nächsten computerladen und hol dir nen fritz wlanstick...oder nen anderen.......


----------



## guna7 (12. Mai 2009)

Hmm, das wäre ne Möglichkeit! 

Trotzdem muss doch die Karte zum Laufen gebracht werden können.


----------



## guna7 (22. Mai 2009)

Hat denn niemand eine Idee?


----------



## Starshiptrooper (22. Mai 2009)

guna7 schrieb:


> Hat denn niemand eine Idee?


 

Abit AirSpace Wi-Fi on x64 - Windows 7 Forums


Des Rätsels Lösung ist die von Potatohead.

Denk mal du wirst des Englischen mächtig sein.


----------



## Folterknecht (22. Mai 2009)

Mein billiger WLAN-Stick (muß grad mal den Karton suchen) Logilink oder so wollte unter der WIN7 64 beta auch nicht (von Treiber CD). Diese (in deinem Fall Abit) würde ich auch gar nicht verwenden.

Wen er Dir im Geräte manager ein unbekanntes Gerät zeigt, würde den treiber auf die Platte entpacken und vom gerätemanager versuchen den treiber ein zu spielen (treiber aktualisieren). 

In meinem fall habe ich den herstellertreiber gar nicht benutzt, da ich wußte, daß der usb-wlan-stick einen realtek-chip verbaut hat. habe mir folglich von der realtekseite (echt lahm) einen vista 64 bit treiber geladen und installiert. also schau ob du raus bekommst was für ein wlan-chip auf deiner karte verbaut ist ... .

vielleicht bringt es auch was den Kompatibilitätsmodus (Vista oder XP) von WIN7 für das treibersetup zu nutzen. Versuch macht klug ... .


----------



## guna7 (23. Mai 2009)

Starshiptrooper schrieb:


> Abit AirSpace Wi-Fi on x64 - Windows 7 Forums
> 
> 
> Des Rätsels Lösung ist die von Potatohead.
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis!

Hier mal das Zitat von Potatohead.

"Very simple, this card is actually an atheros chipset card, simply uninstall any abit driver and install the driver for the card manually using Windows 7 default drivers under 'Network Adapters', pick either Atheros AR5006X or AR5006XS."

Das mit den Atheros Treibern habe ich schon ausprobiert. Da heißen die aber anders als oben angegeben.

Wo finde ich denn den Ordner "Network Adapters", in dem die Standardtreiber liegen sollen? 




Folterknecht schrieb:


> Mein billiger WLAN-Stick (muß grad mal den Karton suchen) Logilink oder so wollte unter der WIN7 64 beta auch nicht (von Treiber CD). Diese (in deinem Fall Abit) würde ich auch gar nicht verwenden.
> 
> Wen er Dir im Geräte manager ein unbekanntes Gerät zeigt, würde den treiber auf die Platte entpacken und vom gerätemanager versuchen den treiber ein zu spielen (treiber aktualisieren).
> 
> ...


Der Gerätemanager zeigt schon den abit Netzwerkadapter an, allerdings mit einem Ausrufezeichen. "Treiber aktualisieren" funzt auch nicht. 

Angeblich ist auf der Karte ein Atheros-Chip verbaut. Aber auch mit diesem Treiber funzt das net.


----------



## Folterknecht (23. Mai 2009)

Bilder sagen bekanntlich mehr als Worte ...

http://www.abload.de/img/1yd4u.jpg


 http://www.abload.de/img/2sj7l.jpg


http://www.abload.de/img/3keml.jpg


http://www.abload.de/img/44kh3.jpg


http://www.abload.de/img/5si5w.jpg




Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Starshiptrooper (23. Mai 2009)

Wie so toll von Folterknecht mit Bildern beschrieben. Beide genannten Treiber AR5006X und AR5006XS liegen in dem Atheros Verzeichnis wenn du etwas nach unten scrollst.
Natürlich wie von Potatohead beschrieben erst die Abittreiber deinstalliern. Kannst du auch im Gerätemanager machen, indem du den Abit Netzwerkadapter entferntst, die Software (Treiber) löschen lässt und den PC neu startest. Anschliessend halt dann einen der o.g. Treiber wie von Folterknecht beschrieben im Gerätemanager unter Netzwerkadapter (der wohl jetzt mit Ausrufezeichen versehen sein müsste) manuell einbinden.


----------



## guna7 (23. Mai 2009)

Folterknecht schrieb:


> Bilder sagen bekanntlich mehr als Worte ...
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/1yd4u.jpg
> 
> ...


Danke! Das mit den Bildern war echt top.  Hab's gefunden. Jetzt weiß ich auch, was ich falsch gemacht habe. 


Starshiptrooper schrieb:


> Wie so toll von Folterknecht mit Bildern beschrieben. Beide genannten Treiber AR5006X und AR5006XS liegen in dem Atheros Verzeichnis wenn du etwas nach unten scrollst.
> Natürlich wie von Potatohead beschrieben erst die Abittreiber deinstalliern. Kannst du auch im Gerätemanager machen, indem du den Abit Netzwerkadapter entferntst, die Software (Treiber) löschen lässt und den PC neu startest. Anschliessend halt dann einen der o.g. Treiber wie von Folterknecht beschrieben im Gerätemanager unter Netzwerkadapter (der wohl jetzt mit Ausrufezeichen versehen sein müsste) manuell einbinden.


Hat geklappt- im Prinzip.  Die Karte wird jetzt zwar gefunden, funzt aber net so wirklich.

In der Zwischenzeit habe ich mein Onboard-WLAN aktiviert. Das funzt jetzt imo und ich kann online gehen. Obwohl mir die Karte ja eigentlich lieber wäre, ist einfach besser.

Ich probiere aber trotzdem noch ein bisschen herum, vllt. klappt's ja doch noch.

Auf jeden Fall nochmals vielen Dank an ALLE!!!!


----------



## knerbel (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute, ich habe es jetzt endlich mal zeitlich in die Reihe bekommen mir Windows 7 64bit zu installieren. Jetzt ist alles drauf und funktioniert prima, BIS auf mein W-Lan.
Ich habe eine W-Lan Karte von Level One und das W-Lan lief auf meinem alten Betriebssystem mit einer dazugehörigen Software.
Unter Windows 7 ist das nicht mehr notwendig, und man direkt verbinden...

MEIN PROBLEM: Ich finde meine Drahtlosverbindung und kann auch meist direkt verbinden, aber das Netz ist sehr brüchig, es schwankt und die Konnektivität ist oftmals unterbrochen. Danach erneut zu verbinden ist meist nicht möglich.

Unter meinem alten Betriebssystem war das nie so.
Wer kann mir helfen???

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (24. Februar 2010)

Bei mir war das auch so ein Zirkus mit den W-lan karten!

Hatte eine Digitus 54mbit, die lief unter Vista64 ohne probs, (selbst erkannter treiber),
nach langem suchen, habe ich keinen passenden treiber gefunden, und auch keinen Universaltreiber.
War ein Marvell Chipsatz

Dann hatte ich vom Bruder eine Linksys W-lan karte eingebaut, das selbe in grün...
Auch Universaltreiber liefen nicht richtig,

Dann vom Couseng eine Longshine karte eingebaut, hat win7 erkannt und den passenden treiber installiert,hab mich erst voll gefreut,
aber dann das selbe wie bei dir, schwacher und kein stabilder empfang.

Dann wurde ich sauer und hatte langsam die schnautze voll.

Ende vom lied ich fuhr in ein PC geschäft und habe mir dort eine 300mbit karte von ASUS gekauft, der händer versicherte mir das die unter Win7 64bit läuft.
Und das tut sie auch ohne zicken. 

Finde es aber nicht schön von den Herstellern das die so mit den 64Bit Treibern Schlampen, wenn die Karten noch nicht alt sind und teilweise noch aktuell so verkauft werden.
Schlechter Support


----------



## knerbel (25. Februar 2010)

Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Du hast dann quasi nur die Asus Karte geholt und dann funktionierte es einwandfrei...
War an der Karte ein Kabel mit Antenne oder ein Plastikantenne? Und wieviel kostete die Asus 300mbit Karte?
sz


----------

